# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Προβλημα με φωτα Xenon σε αυτοκινητο.

## Phatt

Λοιποοοοον...
Εδω και καποιο καιρο εχω βαλει φωτα Xenon στο αυτοκινητο...
Αν και παλιο, (Opel Astra F 1992) ηταν απο τα πρωτα εμπορικα αυτοκινητα που ειχαν υπολογιστη ταξιδιου και autocheck κολπα.
Αυτο που συμβαινει ειναι το εξης κλασσικο.Απ'οτι καταλαβαινω οι λαμπες αυτες εχουν διαφορα στην καταναλωση με τις πυρακτωσεως και μου βγαζει ενδειξη στην οθονη για καμμενη λαμπα και μου ζαλιζει τον ερωτα...

Γνωριζω οτι υπαρχουν καποιες συσκευες που παρεμβαλονται μεταξυ του ballast και της λαμπας και λυνουν το προβλημα, αλλα οποια απο αυτες (εχει κανα 2-3 τυπους) και να δοκιμασα, δεν εκανε τιποτα.

Εχει να κανουμε καμια πατεντουλα-κατασκευουλα για να με γλιτωσει απο αυτον τον πονοκεφαλο;

Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα.

----------


## tasos987

Απλη δοκιμασμενη λυση δοκιμασμενη στο συγκεκριμενο αυτοκινητο.
Βαζεις ενα ρελε να οπλιζει απο την καλωδιωση του αυτοκινητου (φις λαμπας)
και στις επαφες του ρελε δινεις ρευμα απο την μπαταρια απευθειας.
Σημεια προσοχης: Τα ρελε να ειναι αντιστοιχης ισχυος με την καταναλωση των xenon, απαραιτητως ασφαλεια απο την μπαταρια προς το ρελε αναλογη της καταναλωσης των xenon. Αυτα για τη δικη σου ασφαλεια.
Το κυριοτερο : Η ασφαλεια των απεναντι. Ρυθμισε τα σωστα ,αναψε τα και καθησε στο αμαξι ενος φιλου απεναντι.Αν δεν σε ενοχλει εχει καλως.
Γιατι πιστευω οτι περα απο την κ@υλ@ και την ανεση μας προηγειται η ΖΩΗ.
ΑΥΤΑ τα ολιγα  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Phatt

Εχω κατι ρελε πολυ ποιοτικα με ασφαλεια που πιστευω οτι κανουν ακριβως για αυτη τη δουλεια, ειναι κατι Ιαπωνικα βαριας χρησης μαρκας NEW ERA.

Οσον αφορα για το θεμα της ενοχλησης, αυτος ηταν ο λογος που αγορασα φαναρια με φακο-projector για να ελαχιστοποιησω το κατοπτρο και εινα ολα μια χαρα...

----------


## DT200

> Βαζεις ενα ρελε να οπλιζει απο την καλωδιωση του αυτοκινητου (φις λαμπας)
> και στις επαφες του ρελε δινεις ρευμα απο την μπαταρια απευθειας.



έτσι όπως το καταλαβαίνω εγώ, δεν θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα διότι ο εγκέφαλος 
του αυτοκινήτου δεν θα "βλέπει" την λάμπα να καταναλώνει ρεύμα και 
θα βγάζει πάλι το μήνυμα, "καμένη λάμπα".

----------


## Phatt

Ρε συ DT200 αυτο σκεφτηκα και γω τωρα μολις που ξυπνησα, οτι παλι εφ'οσον τωρα οπλιζει το ballast, τοτε θα οπλιζει το ρελε.Τι να οπλιζει το ballast, τι να οπλιζει το ρελε.Αν ειναι το θεμα το φορτιο, παλι τα ιδια θα εχουμε...Ασε που υπαρχει και το αλλο.Τα Xenon δουλευουν περνοντας εντολη απο 1 φις της μαμα λαμπας, το αλλο τι θα το κανουμε;

Υπαρχει περιπτωση να καταφερουμε να κανουμε δυο dummy loads που ομως να αντεχουν την συνεχη χρηση;Κατι τετοιο σαν να μου φαινεται οτι θα ελυνε το προβλημα...

----------


## babisko

Δοκίμασε να βάλεις error canceler στα μπάλαστ των φώτων.
Ζήτησε τα έτσι ακριβώς από εκεί που τα αγόρασες, error canceler
Αποστολή τους είναι να ξεγελούν το σύστημα check control και να νομίζουν ότι έχουν τις κανονικές λάμπες.

----------


## Phatt

Μπαμπη, αν προσεξες στο πρωτο post, ανεφερα οτι εχω δοκιμασει 2-3 απο αυτες τις συσκευες...

----------


## Phatt

Τελικα, ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι η ενδειξη εχει να κανει με την καταναλωση σε W;
Οποτε και αν κανουμε dummy loads θα δουμε φως;
Καμια ιδεα για το τι πρεπει να γινει ακριβως;

----------


## xazopartalos

2x17W 22ohm αντιστασεις παραληλα.
Δηλαδη 11ohm 34w παραληλα με καθε μπαλαστ και εισαι οκ δοκιμασμενο. :Rolleyes: 
Οι αντιστασεις ζεστενονται ομως γι αυτο προσοχη που θα μπουνε.

----------


## DT200

Εγώ θα έκανα το εξής.
1ον:θα έβαζα πάνω στις φίσες τις κανονικές λάμες για να είμαι 
σίγουρος ότι όλα έχουν καλός και δεν μου βγάζει κάποιο μήνυμα σφάλματος.
2ον:θα έκανα μία ερώτηση σε 2 ή 3 *αντιπροσωπίες* αν μπορούν να μπουν
με το διαγνωστικό και να ρυθμίσουν τον εγκέφαλο ότι αυτή η ένδειξη είναι σωστή (στα Mercedes γίνετε). 
3ον: αν όλα αποτύχουν θα έβαζα ρελέ για την παροχή ρεύματος στα xenon 
και θα δοκίμαζα διάφορες τιμές βατικών αντιστάσεων στην θέση των λαμπών.
εγώ βάζω κάτι αντιστάσεις με μεταλλικό περίβλημα και τις βιδώνω πάνω
στο σασί.
σε κάτι πειράματα που έχω κάνει βρήκα ότι 12W κατανάλωση είναι αρκετά για να μην 
έχεις προβλήματα.

12W=14V*0.86A

0.86A=14V/16.28Ω

----------


## nikkos

> 2x17W 22ohm αντιστασεις παραληλα.
> Δηλαδη 11ohm 34w παραληλα με καθε μπαλαστ και εισαι οκ δοκιμασμενο.
> Οι αντιστασεις ζεστενονται ομως γι αυτο προσοχη που θα μπουνε.



ένας λόγος που επιλέγεις hid kit είναι η μείωση κατανάλωσης. Αν είναι να βάλουμε αντιστάσεις να καταναλώνουν το ρεύμα που γλυτώνουμε απ τις πυρακτώσεως, τότε τι να το κάνουμε?

@Phatt αν έχεις δοκιμάσει τα error cancelers που είπαν, πήγαινε σε opel service και δες αν μπορούν με το διαγνωστικό να σου ακυρώσουν τελείως την ένδειξη καμμένης λάμπας

----------


## electrifier

> ένας λόγος που επιλέγεις hid kit είναι η μείωση κατανάλωσης. Αν είναι να βάλουμε αντιστάσεις να καταναλώνουν το ρεύμα που γλυτώνουμε απ τις πυρακτώσεως, τότε τι να το κάνουμε?



Αυτή την απορία έχω κι εγώ σε όλο το topic. Λίγο κακή σα λύση.

Υ.Γ. Ελπίζω να μην έγινες άλλος ένας που στραβώνει τους διερχόμενους στο αντίθετο ρεύμα, OMFG.  :Unsure:

----------


## PCMan

> Αυτή την απορία έχω κι εγώ σε όλο το topic. Λίγο κακή σα λύση.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Ελπίζω να μην έγινες άλλος ένας που στραβώνει τους διερχόμενους στο αντίθετο ρεύμα, OMFG.



Όχι, αγόρασε "ειδικά" φανάρια

----------


## electrifier

> Όχι, αγόρασε "ειδικά" φανάρια



Όντως, τώρα το πρόσεξα. Μπράβο του τότε.

Υ.Γ. Ίσως φανεί υπερβολικό και λίγο offtopic, αλλά αποφεύγω να κάνω ταξίδι το βράδυ λόγω προβλήματος που προκαλούν τα φώτα του αντίθετου ρεύματος, αφού σε πολλά τμήματα εθνικών οδών (πχ Αθηνών-Πατρών) δεν υπάρχει διάζωμα να κόψει κάτι. Κυριολεκτικά νιώθω τον κίνδυνο όταν οδηγώ και δε βλέπω τίποτα. Εκεί καταντήσαμε με τις μλκς, να μην μπορούμε να ταξιδέψουμε ότι ώρα θέλουμε...  :Cursing:

----------


## PCMan

Εγώ δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με τα φώτα των άλλων. Και την μεγάλη σκάλα με xenon να βάλουν μες τα μούτρα μου δεν τυφλώνομαι. Απορώ με φίλους μου που τράκαραν/τούμπαραν έτσι.

Απ'την άλλη με τσατίζει όταν τα ξεχνάνε ή νομίζουν ότι έχω τα μεγάλα και ανάβουν και τα δικά τους, όχι ότι με πειράζει αλλά θα το κάνουν σε κανέναν που δεν το μπορεί το φως και θα σκοτωθεί.. Γιαυτό έβαλα και στην μεγάλη σκάλα xenon, για να δουν πως είναι(και για να βλέπω καλύτερα).

Έχω φανάρι με φακό στην μικρή σκάλα, στην μεγάλη είναι απλός καθρέπτης.

----------


## electrifier

> Εγώ δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με τα φώτα των άλλων.



Εντάξει, δεν είπαμε πως παρατάω το τιμόνι και βάζω τα χέρια μπροστά στα μάτια (δεν έχω την ευαισθησία του κόμη Δράκουλα).  :Biggrin: 

"Τυφλώνομαι" το βράδυ σημαίνει το εξής:
Μια ισχυρή φωτεινή πηγή προκαλεί συστολή της κόρης του ματιού με αποτέλεσμα να εισέρχεται σε αυτό λιγότερο φως, άρα και λιγότερο ασθενές φως από αυτό που σε ενδιαφέρει εκείνη τη στιγμή να εισέρχεται (την αντανάκλαση από τα δικά σου φώτα). Κατά συνέπεια α) μειώνεται πάρα πολύ το βάθος του οπτικού σου πεδίου και β) βλέπεις πάρα πολύ λιγότερες λεπτομέρειες (μερικά αντικείμενα κυριολεκτικά παύεις να τα βλέπεις. Μπορεί να μην αντιληφθείς για παράδειγμα κάποιο πεσμένο κλαδί, πέτρα, ζώο που θα πεταχτεί και πολλά άλλα, ακόμα και το αν ακολουθεί στροφή. Είσαι επικίνδυνα εκτεθειμένος σε περίπτωση που συμβεί κάτι αναπάντεχο στο δρόμο σου, αφού αποκλείεται να αντιδράσεις έγκαιρα έχοντας ελλιπείς πληροφορίες από τα μάτια σου.

Το παραπάνω ισχύει για όλους ανεξαιρέτως, διότι όλοι ανήκουμε στο είδος H.S.S. κι έχουμε κοινά στοιχεία φυσιολογίας, δεν είναι "προσωπικό". Προσωπικό είναι το να προτιμάς ή όχι τις συνθήκες μέγιστης ασφάλειας.

----------


## Ulysses

> πήγαινε σε opel service και δες αν μπορούν με το διαγνωστικό να σου ακυρώσουν τελείως την ένδειξη καμμένης λάμπας



+1000.Για να έχει την ευθύνη άλλος.

Εγώ έβαλα πριν 1 εβδομάδα αυτά τα φώτα 130€ (με τοποθέτηση+error cancelers+2 έτη εγγύηση) και είμαι υπερευχαριστημένος.Η δέσμη ρυθμίζεται απο μέσα σε 3 επίπεδα και τα έχω τέρμα πάνω χωρίς να ενοχλώ.




Εχω μία απορία.
Οταν τα ανάβω ξεκηνούν απο χαμηλά και θα δυναμώσουν σε 5-10seconds.
Ο εγκαταστάτης μου είπε πως αν θέλω,θα βάλω το ίδιο κιτ και στα μεγάλα φώτα.
Ομως αν θέλω να κάνω σινιάλο στον απέναντι?Μέχρι να πάρουν μπρος θα έχει φύγει ο άλλος (ή καρφωθεί πάνω μου :Biggrin: ).
Ειναι όντως έτσι???

----------


## electrifier

> Οταν τα ανάβω ξεκηνούν απο χαμηλά και θα δυναμώσουν σε 5-10seconds.
> Ο εγκαταστάτης μου είπε πως αν θέλω,θα βάλω το ίδιο κιτ και στα μεγάλα φώτα.
> Ομως αν θέλω να κάνω σινιάλο στον απέναντι?Μέχρι να πάρουν μπρος θα έχει φύγει ο άλλος (ή καρφωθεί πάνω μου).
> Ειναι όντως έτσι???



I don't know, πάντως στα δικά μου δεν συμβαίνει αυτό το φαινόμενο. Βέβαια είναι εργοστασιακά, δεν ξέρω αν μετράει αυτό.

----------


## PCMan

> +1000.Για να έχει την ευθύνη άλλος.
> 
> Εγώ έβαλα πριν 1 εβδομάδα αυτά τα φώτα 130€ (με τοποθέτηση+error cancelers+2 έτη εγγύηση) και είμαι υπερευχαριστημένος.Η δέσμη ρυθμίζεται απο μέσα σε 3 επίπεδα και τα έχω τέρμα πάνω χωρίς να ενοχλώ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Εχω μία απορία.
> Οταν τα ανάβω ξεκηνούν απο χαμηλά και θα δυναμώσουν σε 5-10seconds.
> ...



Χωρις να ενοχλείς? Είσαι σίγουρος? Στην φωτογραφία άλλα φαίνονται και είσαι και ψηλα και τέρμα αριστερά...

Μηπως υπερβάλεις για τον χρόνο? Εμένα και στην μικρή την εργοστασιακή και στην μεγάλη που πήρα απο ebay(με 45€ παρακαλώ  :Tongue:  ) κάνουν να ανάψουν 2 δευτερόλεπτα, όχι παραπάνω.
Όσο για την μεγάλη που λες, το έχω συνηθήσει. Όταν πατάς μία φορά γρήγορα για συνιάλο, αστράφτει κανονικά μια φορά και μετα χαμηλώνει. Αν ξανακάνεις δεν θα ανάψει τέρμα αλλα ο απέναντι βλέπει το συνιάλο σου(όχι όσο θα έπρεπε όμως) γιατί τον βαράει στα μούτρα(άσχετα που που δεν ανάβει τέρμα).

----------


## Ulysses

Pacman,

-Εχεις δίκιο,λάθος έκανα για το χρόνο, (+/-) 3sec είναι.
-Για τα μεγάλα φώτα όπως τα λες (+1)
-Για την τιμή αγοράς,όλοι οι γνωστοί μου λέγανε "πάρε τα απο το internet και βάλε τα",και ο τεχνικός επειδή ήταν στενά στη μηχανή έκανε 45 λεπτά.Επίσης στο www.xenoncity.gr τα είχε 60€ (απο τους φθηνούς),χωρίς cancellers,1 έτος εγγύηση.Πέρα απο αυτό απο όσα κινέζικα είδα αυτό ήταν το πιο ποιοτικό kit xenon και είχα φίλο που το πήρε και με έπρηζε να πράξω ανάλογα.Τέλος ο τεχνικός είναι κοντά μου και ότι και να έχω θα ασχοληθεί αυτός,ξέρω που θα τον βρώ.Τώρα τα e-bay κτλ τα φοβάμαι και άντε να χαλάσει κάτι,θα τρέχεις και δε θα φτάνεις.
-Δεν ενοχλεί το φως και το έχω στην ψηλή θέση.Η κάμερα το συνέλαβε απλά έτσι.Δες στην ίδια φώτο τον άλλο στο βάθος με τα κιτρινα φώτα=βγήκε το ίδιο.Επίσης δες μία άλλη φώτο με τα φώτα προφίλ,δεν θαμπώνουν..





Και αυτή είναι τραβηγμένη την ίδια στιγμή που στην πρώτη μου είπατε "Στην φωτογραφία άλλα φαίνονται και είσαι και ψηλα και τέρμα αριστερά"
Αν προσέξετε στην BMW το φώς έρχεται max κάτω απο το πίσω τζάμι.

----------


## PCMan

> Pacman,
> 
> -Εχεις δίκιο,λάθος έκανα για το χρόνο, (+/-) 3sec είναι.
> -Για τα μεγάλα φώτα όπως τα λες (+1)
> -Για την τιμή αγοράς,όλοι οι γνωστοί μου λέγανε "πάρε τα απο το internet και βάλε τα",και ο τεχνικός επειδή ήταν στενά στη μηχανή έκανε 45 λεπτά.Επίσης στο www.xenoncity.gr τα είχε 60€ (απο τους φθηνούς),χωρίς cancellers,1 έτος εγγύηση.Πέρα απο αυτό απο όσα κινέζικα είδα αυτό ήταν το πιο ποιοτικό kit xenon και είχα φίλο που το πήρε και με έπρηζε να πράξω ανάλογα.Τέλος ο τεχνικός είναι κοντά μου και ότι και να έχω θα ασχοληθεί αυτός,ξέρω που θα τον βρώ.Τώρα τα e-bay κτλ τα φοβάμαι και άντε να χαλάσει κάτι,θα τρέχεις και δε θα φτάνεις.
> -Δεν ενοχλεί το φως και το έχω στην ψηλή θέση.Η κάμερα το συνέλαβε απλά έτσι.Δες στην ίδια φώτο τον άλλο στο βάθος με τα κιτρινα φώτα=βγήκε το ίδιο.Επίσης δες μία άλλη φώτο με τα φώτα προφίλ,δεν θαμπώνουν..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Κατ'αρχήν μη με λες pacman  :Cursing: 
Γιαυτό με τη μηχανή που λες δεν είναι καθόλου πρόβλημα. Στο αμάξι μου στην μεγάλη σκάλα έχω τα slim και τα είχα πάρει 60€ απο Ebay. Ανετα μπαίνουν σε μηχανή. Τα άλλα που βάζει όλος ο κόσμος είναι τα μεγάλα είναι όλα ίδια και κάνουν όλα 45€, ούτε € παραπάνω. Δεν εχουν διαφορά στην ποιότητα(μπορεί να βγεί ένα στα τόσα σκάρτο αλλα σπάνια). Το ότι τα παίρνετε εσείς απο μαγαζί και σας τα χρεώνουν 130€ δεν πάει να πει ότι είναι καλύτερα, απλά τα 85€ μπαίνουν στην τσέπη του....τεχνικού..
Δεν θέλει να έχεις βγάλει πανεπιστήμιο για να τα περάσεις μόνος σου.. Έχει βιβλίο με οδηγίες..

Όσο για την εγγύηση, όλοι στο ebay δίνουν εγγύηση(όχι μόνο στα xenon) αλλιώς ο πωλητής είναι λιγότερο αξιόπιστος και δεν τον συμφαίρει. Αν πάθει κάτι και είναι εντως εγγύησης, το στέλνεις πίσω και έρχεται άλλο ή περιμένεις να έρθει άλλο και μετα το στέλνεις(ανάλογα πως θα συνεννοηθείς).

Τωρα για τις φωτο, ότι και να πουμε αν δεν το δούμε απο κοντά δεν θα καταλάβουμε. Πάντως όσο χαμηλά και να τα έχεις τον άλλο τον στραβώνουν και γιαυτό φταίνε οι καθρέπτες σου που είναι ΜΟΝΟ για αλογόνου. Αν αλλάξεις φανάρια τότε μπορείς να πεις ότι δεν τυφλώνεις κανέναν.

----------


## Ulysses

-Α sorry,τώρα είδα το PCMAN,νόμιζα ήταν PACMAN.Sorry.

-Εχει τώρα 3 εβδομάδες που έχω τα φώτα και κανένας δεν μου έκανε το βράδυ,νόημα,οτι ενοχλώ..

----------


## xifis

ρε ulysses οφτοπικ τελειως.μονο μπροστα ηχεια εχεις?πισω δε βλεπω τπτ.

----------


## PCMan

> -Εχει τώρα 3 εβδομάδες που έχω τα φώτα και κανένας δεν μου έκανε το βράδυ,νόημα,οτι ενοχλώ..



Ε ναι, τα xenon κυκλοφορούν μερικά χρόνια και έχουν βαρεθεί να κάνουν σινιάλο στον καθένα  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

xifis ή θα έχει τα ηχεία δεξιά και αριστερά από την εταζέρα ή θα τα έχει στις πόρτες(δε νομίζω). Για punto το κόβω..

----------


## electrifier

> Ε ναι, τα xenon κυκλοφορούν μερικά χρόνια και έχουν βαρεθεί να κάνουν σινιάλο στον καθένα



Ομολογώ πως ένα δίκιο σε αυτό το έχει ο Pacman...  :Tongue2:

----------


## Ulysses

> έχουν βαρεθεί να κάνουν σινιάλο στον καθένα



Καλό.

Xifis,Punto έχω και τα ηχεία είναι μόνο μπροστά (δεξιά αριστερά) και 1 sub πίσω.Αν βάλεις και πίσω ηχεία "καλύπτουν" το sub,διαφορετικά όλο το μπάσο έρχεται απο πίσω και είναι πολύ επιβλητικό!

----------


## jim.ni

πλάκα κάνεις έτσι ? :Confused1:  πεσ μου οτι κάνεις πλάκα  :Drool:

----------


## xifis

δε θα το αναλυσω,γιατι εξ αποστασεως κ ιντερνετικα δεν γινεται να περιγραψουμε τι αρεσκεται ο καθενας να ακουει.αποτι βλεπω εχεις διαιρουμενα 6,5 με τουιτερ κ μου φανηκαν "λιγα" η αν θες οι πισω επιβατες δεν θα ακουν τπτ.γενικα τα πισω ηχεια θα σου δωσουν περισοτερο *ογκο* (οπως το ακους ακριβως αυτο) στο υπολοιπο φασμα.οσο για την κουτα δεν καλυπτεται με τπτ.παιζει εκει που τελειωνουν τα ηχεια.

----------


## Phatt

Και γω καπως οπως τα λεει ο xifis το σκεφτηκα, οτι δηλαδη εφ'οσον ειναι διαφορετικες οι συχνοτητες δε θα μπερδευεται ο ηχος του ενος μεγαφωνου απο το αλλο, ποσο μαλλον να "πατησουν" τα οβαλ το sub.

Απο την αλλη λεω ο φιλος εδω εχει ξοδεψει καμποσα χρηματα, μαλλον θα ξερει τι κανει...

----------


## gsmaster

Για car-audio είναι το θέμα ή για xenon?

----------


## xifis

> Για car-audio είναι το θέμα ή για xenon?



κουβεντα να γινεται ετσι κ αλλιως το θεμα με τα ξενον λιγο πολυ λυθηκε...

οσο για το θεμα,περι ορεξεως κολοκυθοπιτα,κ με την καλη εννοια.οπως ειπα,ιντερνετικα θαναι ατερμονη συζητηση.στο διαταυτα με σωστο "ραψιμο" κουτας κ ηχειων ολα ειναι σαφη.η μαλλον καλυτερα,εισαι στο κεντρο της μουσικης.

ΥΓ:τωρα ειναι σαφεστερος ο τιτλος.  :Smile:

----------


## gsmaster

Ναι το θέμα λύθηκε αλλά καλό είναι να μην ξεφεύγουμε απο το θέμα γιατί αν κάποιος έχει παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με xenon και ψάχνει να βρεί λύση δεν χρειάζεται να διαβάζει τα μηνύματα περι car audio μήπως εκεί είναι η λύση που ψάχνει. Και αν θέλει να ρωτήσει κάτι σχετικό θα κολλάει με το θέμα ενω αν η συζήτηση έχει γίνει για car-audio, θα είναι εντός θέματος μόνο με τον τίτλο και τις πρώτες σελίδες.

----------


## theos850

> Ναι το θέμα λύθηκε αλλά καλό είναι να μην ξεφεύγουμε απο το θέμα γιατί αν κάποιος έχει παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με xenon και ψάχνει να βρεί λύση δεν χρειάζεται να διαβάζει τα μηνύματα περι car audio μήπως εκεί είναι η λύση που ψάχνει. Και αν θέλει να ρωτήσει κάτι σχετικό θα κολλάει με το θέμα ενω αν η συζήτηση έχει γίνει για car-audio, θα είναι εντός θέματος μόνο με τον τίτλο και τις πρώτες σελίδες.



Μπράβο...!!! συμφονώ απόλυτα...!

----------


## tgi

Αν μπορεί καποιος να με βοηθήσει.....

Είχα στο αυτοκίνητό μου όπου ελέγχει με canbus όλα τα λαμπάκια του, δύο λαμπάκια 12V/21W ψείρες όπου τις αντικατέστησα με ταινία led 12V!

Αυτό προκάλεσε την συνεχή εμφάνιση στο control του αυτοκινήτου ότι έχω πρόβλημα με τα λαμπάκια ότι έχουν καει! 

Μπορεί κανένας να υπολογίσει τι αντιστάσεις πρέπει να βάλω παράλληλα για να σταματίσει αυτό το μήνυμα????
οι αντιστάσεις να μην ειναι τούβλα (πολλα watt) για να μην ειναι γκουμούτσες!

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## electrifier

Το κρίμα σε περιπτώσεις όπως η δική σου Τάσο, είναι πως ένα από τα σοβαρά πλεονεκτήματα των LEDs είναι η πολύ χαμηλή τους κατανάλωση. Συνεπώς βάζοντας αντιστάτες ίσως να έχεις μεν LEDs και να είναι ΟΚ, αλλά πάλι θα καταναλώνεις λες και είχες λαμπάκια πυράκτωσης. Εκτός από την περίπτωση να θέλει πολύ λίγο ρεύμα ο αισθητήρας για να δείξει το ΟΚ, δε συμφέρει αυτό που πας να κάνεις. Για να δεις πόσο ρεύμα θέλει για να δείξει το ΟΚ καλό είναι να δοκιμάσεις μερικούς καταναλωτές (πχ λαμπάκια αρκετά μικρότερης ισχύος).

.

----------


## tgi

> Αν μπορεί καποιος να με βοηθήσει.....
> 
> Είχα στο αυτοκίνητό μου όπου ελέγχει με canbus όλα τα λαμπάκια του, δύο λαμπάκια 12V/21W ψείρες όπου τις αντικατέστησα με ταινία led 12V!
> 
> Αυτό προκάλεσε την συνεχή εμφάνιση στο control του αυτοκινήτου ότι έχω πρόβλημα με τα λαμπάκια ότι έχουν καει! 
> 
> Μπορεί κανένας να υπολογίσει τι αντιστάσεις πρέπει να βάλω παράλληλα για να σταματίσει αυτό το μήνυμα????
> οι αντιστάσεις να μην ειναι τούβλα (πολλα watt) για να μην ειναι γκουμούτσες!
> 
> Ευχαριστώ



Καμία απάντηση ???
Βοήθειαααααααααααα

----------


## electrifier

> Καμία απάντηση ???
> Βοήθειαααααααααααα







> Για να δεις πόσο ρεύμα θέλει για να δείξει το ΟΚ καλό είναι να δοκιμάσεις μερικούς καταναλωτές (πχ λαμπάκια αρκετά μικρότερης ισχύος).



Αυτό το έκανες?  :Huh: 

Παίρνεις πχ ένα λαμπάκι 12V / 5W (ένα μικρό τέλος πάντων, όχι 21W όπως έχει) και το συνδέεις μαζί με την ταινία LED. Οπότε βλέπεις αν πχ τα 5W ειναι αρκετά ως επιπλέον κατανάλωση για να μη βγάζει ένδειξη. Αν είναι, βάζεις ένα καταναλωτή ακόμα μικρότερης ισχύος (πχ 3W) για να δεις πόσο φτηνά μπορείς να τη γλυτώσεις. Αν ΔΕΝ είναι... γμσ τα, διότι είναι τελείως παράλογο μετά να βάλεις αντιστάσεις για να καις πχ 10 W στις αντιστάσεις, οπότε ή το αφήνεις να λέει "καμμένο" ή βάζεις πίσω το 21 W λαμπάκι και ξεχνάς τις μόντες.

.

----------


## vkelectronics

καλημερα,

Παιδια δεν τα λέτε καλά. Τα αυτοκίνητα που έχουν check για καμένες λάμπες δεν ελέγχουν μονο την κατανάλωση αλλα και την επιστροφή της λάμπας.
Για να βάλουμε τα πραγματα σε μια σειρα. Οσα αυτοκινητα έχουν check control χρειαζεται να μπουν ειδικά ballast για να τοποθετηθούν τα φωτα xenon. 
Για τα μικρα λαμπάκια θέσεως, υπάρχουν στο εμπόριο LED με ενσωματωμένη αντίσταση, αλλα αν θέλετε τιν γνώμη μου βάλτε τα λαμπάκια που "φορουσε" το αυτοκίνητο παραλληλα με το led πισω απο το φαναρι ετσι ώστε να μην φαινεται απο έξω. :Smile: 
Υπάρχουν επισης και αντιστάσεις που "εξομοιωνουν" το φορτίο της λάμπας αλλα καταναλώνουν περιτό ρευμα και ζεστένονται πολύ.

----------


## Nemmesis

> καλημερα,
> 
> Παιδια δεν τα λέτε καλά. Τα αυτοκίνητα που έχουν check για καμένες λάμπες δεν ελέγχουν μονο την κατανάλωση αλλα και την επιστροφή της λάμπας.



εσυ νομιζω τα εχεις καπως μπερδεμενα... τι ακριβως ειναι η επιστροφη που λες?




> Για να βάλουμε τα πραγματα σε μια σειρα. Οσα αυτοκινητα έχουν check control χρειαζεται να μπουν ειδικά ballast για να τοποθετηθούν τα φωτα xenon.



τα ballast ειναι ballast και δεν μπενουν για να μπερδευουν τον εγκεφαλο αλλα για μπορουν να αναψουν τα ξενον... και απλα θελουν καποια εξτρα καταναλωση οπως γινεται και με τα λεντ(ο ποιο ευκολος τροπος για μενα ειναι να κανω αμπερομετριση ποσο τραβανε οι μανισιες, ποσο τα νεα λεντ, ξενον τραβανε και μετα με μια αφαιρεση βρισκω ποσα αμπερ θελω ακομα για να σβισει το μνμ, και βαση αυτων υπολογιζω τι watt πρεπει να βαλω)... εμενα μου ετυχε και ξενον να τραβαει περισσοτερο ρευμα απο οτι η κανονικες η λαμπες και παλι εβγαζε σφαλμα ο εγκεγαλος... και αναγκαστηκα εβαλε ρελε και μια μικρη λαμπα για να το σβισω... βεβαια ολα αυτα ειναι παπαριες και το καλητερο που μπορει να γινει ειναι να ρυθμιστει ξανα ο εγκεφαλος με τα χενον πανω... τουλαχιστον σε οσα γινεται...

----------


## athalex

Πάντως τα φώτα xenon είναι παράνομα που εισάγονται και πωλούντε.
Αν τα ΚΤΕΟ και η αστυνομία έκαναν σωστά την δουλειά τους θα έπρεπε να κόβουν κλίσεις συνέχεια. Γιατί αυτοκίνητο στο οποίο δεν έχει γίνει εγκατάσταση από την αρχή για τέτοια φώτα *δεν* μπορεί να εφοδιαστεί μετά. Για να έχει τέτοια φώτα πρέπει να έχει *αυτόματη*   πλύση φαναριών , *αυτόματη* ρύθμιση του ύψους ,  *ειδικά* κρύσταλλα και επικοινωνία *CAN* με τα φανάρια(όχι απλά έλεγχο καμένης λάμπας). Ρωτήστε για καινούργιο αυτοκίνητο και θα δείτε ότι όταν παραγγέλνεις τέτοια φώτα οι άλλοι δυο εξοπλισμοί προστίθενται μόνοι τους, όπως επίσης θα σας ενημερώσουν ότι αν δεν το παραγγείλεις έτσι, δεν μπορείς να τα βάλεις μετά. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι 2 βασικοί κατασκευαστές φώτων XENON  η BOSCH και η HELLA δεν έχουν κιτ aftermarket. Ότι άλλο κυκλοφορεί απλά είναι παράνομο .

----------


## Radiometer

> . Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι 2 βασικοί κατασκευαστές φώτων XENON  η BOSCH και η HELLA δεν έχουν κιτ aftermarket. Ότι άλλο κυκλοφορεί απλά είναι παράνομο .




 :Confused1:

----------


## tgi

> Είχα στο αυτοκίνητό μου όπου ελέγχει με canbus όλα τα λαμπάκια του, δύο λαμπάκια 12V/21W ψείρες όπου τις αντικατέστησα με ταινία led 12V!
> 
> Αυτό προκάλεσε την συνεχή εμφάνιση στο control του αυτοκινήτου ότι έχω πρόβλημα με τα λαμπάκια ότι έχουν καει! 
> 
> Μπορεί κανένας να υπολογίσει τι αντιστάσεις πρέπει να βάλω παράλληλα για να σταματίσει αυτό το μήνυμα????
> οι αντιστάσεις να μην ειναι τούβλα (πολλα watt) για να μην ειναι γκουμούτσες!



Τι πρωτεινεται??
1 αντισταση 10 ωμ στα 20W, 
2 αντιστασεις 14Ωμ στα 10W

κάτι άλλο????
Βοηθήστε με σας παρακαλώ πολύ

----------


## xifis

φιλε Radiometer το κιτ της φωτο που δινεις ειναι κατα πασα πιθανοτητα απομιμιση,πρωτον απο τα κοκκινα γραμματα (τα κανονικα bosch ειναι πιο παχια κ κοντα) κ δευτερον απο την διευθυνση που δεν ειναι κανονικο σαιτ.


χρονια πολλα κ καλη χρονια!

----------


## jim.ni

2. Οποιοδήποτε κιτ Xenon με εμπορικό σήμα Bosch HID είναι απομίμηση.
απο:http://trans.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w...04/2009_277207



Όπως μας λέει ο υπεύθυνος του τεχνικού τμήματος Automotive της Bosch Hellas κ. Παπαγεωργίου Ανδρέας, τα συστήματα φωτισμού Xenon HID, που τοποθετούνται εργοστασιακά στα διάφορα μοντέλα αυτοκινήτων δεν προκαλούν θαμπώσεις, ούτε ζαλίζουν τους απέναντι οδηγούς, μάλιστα διαθέτουν ειδικούς αισθητήρες ύψους έτσι ώστε να προσαρμόζουν το ύψος της δέσμης τους ανάλογα με τις κλίσεις του οδοστρώματος, χωρίς να τυφλώνουν τους απέναντι. Συνεχίζοντας, υποστηρίζει ότι τα aftermarket Xenon HID kits θεωρούνται παράνομα, μιας και σύμφωνα με κανονισμό της Ε.Ε (ECE R4 :Cool:  για την χρήση τους απαιτείται να υπάρχει σύστημα πλύσης, καθώς και ειδικός ρυθμιστής του ύψους της δέσμης, μάλιστα έχει παρατηρηθεί και το φαινόμενο της παράνομης χρήσης της εμπορικής ονομασίας Bosch σε τέτοια kits γεγονός που έχει κάνει την Bosch να κινηθεί δικαστικά. 

απο:http://www.autocrete.com/reportaz/fwta-xenon.html

----------


## tgi

> Τι πρωτεινεται??
> 1 αντισταση 10 ωμ στα 20W, 
> 2 αντιστασεις 14Ωμ στα 10W
> 
> κάτι άλλο????
> Βοηθήστε με σας παρακαλώ πολύ



καμία απάντηση???

----------


## tgi

> Τι πρωτεινεται??
> 1 αντισταση 10 ωμ στα 20W, 
> 2 αντιστασεις 14Ωμ στα 10W
> 
> κάτι άλλο????
> Βοηθήστε με σας παρακαλώ πολύ



Λύση :::::::::::::::

Είχα λάμπες κανονικές 55W και έβαλα 35W xenon με αποτέλεσμα να κάνει το αυτοκίνητο όλο μπιπ-μπίπ και να ανάβει το service λέγοντας ότι έχω καμένες λάμπες γιατί έβλεπε λιγότερα ampere στην κατανάλωση.  :Confused1:  :Angry: 

Το πρόβλημα το έλυσα μόνος μου..... (ευτυχώς) :Bored: 

Εβαλα παράλληλα σε καθε λάμπα δύο αντιστάσεις παράλληλες των 22 Ohm/15W (δηλαδή έχω 11 Ohm/15W)  :Blush: 

Τέλος τα μπίπ και τα service!!!!! :Smile:

----------

